# CA on pen tube inserting tool



## kweinert (Jan 31, 2012)

If you should happen to have one of these from Woodcraft and you get it all gunked up with CA, don't chuck it up and use 80 grit paper to get the dried CA off of there.

If you should happen to do this you might discover that underneath that shiny surface beats a heart of copper.

If, however, you do happen to do this you might find that 320 grit paper makes it pretty smooth.

Don't ask how I know this :)


----------



## kweinert (Feb 1, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Dumb question but did you try acetone?---------old forester



Not dumb and my answer is 'sort of'. I'm not sure where to get really good acetone but I do know that the amount that's in fingernail polish (at least the one I tried) didn't touch this stuff. It did have acetone in it but I just don't think it was strong enough.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 1, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > rbaccus said:
> ...



Hadn't thought of looking there - not sure why. It's a little late now but I'll keep that in mind as I'm sure I'll get it gunked up again. Besides, having acetone on hand will mean it gets cleaned up more often.

Thank you.


----------

